# Birthday smoke



## RAW (Apr 27, 2011)

The wife sure knows how I like to celebrate. She picked me up a case of my favorite beer and let me get whatever cigar I wanted. I have wanted to try a Padron Family Reserve for a while now and boy is it a great celebratory stick. Smooth and flavorful from beginning to nub. Can't afford them often, but I recommend at least once. Ask for it your next birthday.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice and Happy Birthday.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i think i have one of those... ill have to find it!!

dos equis is good beer as well :3


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats on the beer and a great smoke!


----------

